# New bow longbow form fun. *Completed pics*



## longbowdave1 (Jan 20, 2013)

During the New Years weekend I built a new form for a 64 inch longbow. I wanted to put a little more R/D in the limbs on the is one. I finally got to fire up the power tools yesterday and make the laminations for the bow, as well as cut the pieces needed for the riser.

 I should be gluing up the bow this afternoon, and getting it in the bow oven. It's always fun to tinker with another design. Nothing too fancy on this bow, going to be a prototype. You never know how's it going to turn out.

 If I can brave the cold temps we have coming the next couple of days, I hope to finish the bow by next weekend.


----------



## whossbows (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 20, 2013)

In the morning I'll take the bow out of the oven and remove it from the form. Not sure how much work will be done tomorrow, temperature in the bow shop at sunrise will be about minus 6 or so!  I may have to pick up some propane for the heater if I want to get some sanding done.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jan 20, 2013)

No build along? I need to find someone in my area who could teach me how to do this stuff. I'm more of a hands on learner


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Munkywrench said:


> No build along? I need to find someone in my area who could teach me how to do this stuff. I'm more of a hands on learner



 I didn't plan on doing a build along on this one, maybe just a slide show at the completion. 

If you type "bow build along" in the search mode, I'm sure several past build alongs will be found. The ones done by Marty are very detailed, and helpful for you. Yes, it is much easier to learn from someone working with you, maybe someone local could help you.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Despite the cold, I got quite a bit done on day three. Strung her up for the first time today and got to see the reults of the new bow form. Right now the front accents are under the hot lights, setting up. Next step is to start shaping the sight window and riser.

 Tomorrow the bitter cold moves in, I don't know if I'll have the ambtion to work on the bow after work. Supposed to warm to a balmy 25 by wednesday.......


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks good Dave. Just enough reflex/deflex.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks Jeff. A little bow building, was nice way to spend my day off. Looks like it will finish up some where around 45# @ 28".


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 23, 2013)

Cold  temps and light snow tonight, gave me limited time to work on the bow before the cold settled in again.
 I'll try and work on shaping the rest of the riser next time at it, hopefully tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## whossbows (Jan 23, 2013)

Looking good.45lb.just my size (;-)


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 25, 2013)

I got back to work on the bow for just a couple hours tonight, and got the rough sanding all done on the riser. I hope to be able to get all the sanding done tomorrow, still a lot of sanding to do! Day 5, and it's looking a lot like a longbow now.

 Cold temps and vibration from the sanding equipment, told me my left arms still not 100% from the October bicep tear injury.  I guess it's good therapy as long as I take it easy.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 26, 2013)

You gotta love the weekends! It's nice to have more hours in the day to work on the bow during daylight hours. She's all sanded down and ready for me to spray the finish on the bow tomorrow. I need a nap!


----------



## whossbows (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice job dave


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Jeff. The colors look great when it's wiped down with alcohol, looking forward to seeing the bow with finish on it. I might be able to test the bow out  with a few arrows monday or tuesday.


----------



## GTHunter (Jan 27, 2013)

That is an incredibly beautiful bow. I think that coloration is the best I have ever seen. Someday I hope to build one and will use this as inspiration. Great work man.


----------



## Ellbow (Jan 27, 2013)

Loving the green!
El


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks Gt and El!

 The riser is just a piece of green camo actionwood. I switched things up a bit by cutting a 3/8 wide slab out of the middle, and inserting a 3/8" slab of Dymondwood green camo in its place. The Dymondwood is epoxy impregnated, and makes the colors much more vivid, as well as very sturdy and dense wood. The Dymondwood is really only visable as the bright green in the sight window, and the brighter color stripe running vertically along the back of the riser. It is easier to see now the the finish has been applied.

 I just completed spraying the bow a few minutes ago, finished pictures only a day or so away.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 28, 2013)

After fighting the cold temps, snow , rain, and freezing rain, for the last seven days while building this bow, the sun came out today. A perfect day for taking completed bow pictures, 48 and sunny!

 The bow finished up 48# @ 28" draw. Triple, Hard maple laminations, Chocolate brown glass, and a combination of Green Camo Actionwood and Green Camo Dymondwood for the riser. I sprayed a fine satin finish on the bow yesterday. A couple of Muskrat string silencers, and she's done.

 I think I'll let her set another day, then run a few arrows through her. The new limb design of the new bow form, draws and looks good, can't wait to let some arrows fly after I exercise the new limbs on the tiller tree a couple hundred times tomorrow.

 Here's a few pictures of the hunting machine.....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Here's the back of the riser where you can make out the Dymondwood with the brighter green....


----------



## pine nut (Jan 28, 2013)

nice looking bow!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 28, 2013)

Mighty Pretty Dave...Ya done good!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words. I hope to shoot tonight if the rain holds off.


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 29, 2013)

Beautiful work Dave.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice work Dave. mike


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 29, 2013)

that sure would be purty with my new quiver ,,,  

dang it dave , she's a bueat ...


----------



## chenryiv (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 29, 2013)

a fine looking bow Dave!!! thanks for bringing us along with ya.......


----------



## PassingThrough (Jan 29, 2013)

Dave if she shoots half as good as she looks you better make room on your robinhood wall. Great work. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 29, 2013)

Great looking bow Dave!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks all for you kind comments!

 I just got to sneek out in the light rain, and shoot the bow. It's dead quiet and fast too. I shot my 45-50 cedar arrows with the 160 gr field points. Flew like darts. I'm real happy with the way the new design has turned out. No changes necessary to the new form.

 We have had some crazy weather up here to say the least. Last tuesday it was minus 8 degrees, then rain, then freezing rain, today 62 and thunderstorms, but tomorrow 5-7 inches of fresh snow.

 The weather is kind like politics in this country of ours, one extreme or the other, nothing in the middle, just depends which way the wind blows hardest!


----------



## whossbows (Jan 29, 2013)

Maybe you can get some blood in the snow.break it in right


----------



## aiken (Jan 29, 2013)

that was very cool to see


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 30, 2013)

No build-along this time, but here is a little slide show from some of the bow build last week.


----------



## whossbows (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice job Dave


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks Jeff.  As nice as this one turned out, it's tempting to keep her, but I most likely won't.

 I'm going to dig around and see if I have what I need to build a youth longbow next, I've had a few people asking to see a build on those. Right after I finish shoveling snow that is.....


----------



## Ellbow (Feb 2, 2013)

Love the satin finish on that bow! What great work you do!
El


----------



## oldfella1962 (Apr 13, 2013)

Truly a work of art! Those colors pop right out at you.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you sir, that is bow is enjoying a good life chasing hogs in Fort worth,Texas as we speak.


----------

